# Update on the 125



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well the tank has been up and running for ten months now. This is how it currently looks. Added another large piece of driftwood and just pretty much am just keeping Amazon swords.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

really lovely,how do you get your water so crystal clear ?


----------



## luke77 (Oct 28, 2012)

I run purigen in my filters.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful tank :thumbsup:


----------



## lionhead (Dec 2, 2008)

Beautiful.... Simple and elegant..


----------

